# Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. April 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*

					Der österreichische Kühlerhersteller Noctua hat in einer Pressemitteilung den NH-D14 als Nachfolger des NH-D14 angekündigt. Der neue Doppelturmkühler soll eine "signifikante Effizienzsteigerung" gegenüber dem Vorgänger bieten, wobei der Fokus nun auch auf der RAM-Kompatibilität liegt. Mitte dieses Monats soll die Auslieferung für empfohlene 90 Euro beginnen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*


----------



## ratmal86 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*

 90€ 
Da schraub ich lieber einen Macho ins Gehäuse für ~35€. Die 3-4-5 Grad Unterschied mehr machen da auch nichts aus


----------



## Captn (8. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*

Bei 90 Tacken frag ich mich aber auch, ob die nicht zwischendurch einen (oder mehrere) getankt haben .


----------



## -Shorty- (8. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*

@CaptainStuhlgang: dein Megahalems Black Edition kostete incl. Lüfter?

LINK Ohne Rabatt 85€, klar da sind 90€ zu teuer. xD

@ratmal86: 3-4-5 verschenkte Grad... im PCGH*X* Forum gibt es sowas nicht, das nennt man hier ungenutztes Potential.

@Topic: der NH-D14 war seiner Zeit ein Meilenstein, wird sicher nicht einfach das zu übertrumpfen. Und 90€ sind bei den Zugaben noch vertretbar, man sollte nicht vergessen dass diese Lüfter schnell mal 15-20€ das Stück kosten können. Da kommt man schnell auf die 60€ für den Kühler und 30€ für die Lüfter, seh ich jetzt nicht so tragisch. Dafür bekommt man auch alles beim Kauf mit und muss sich keine extra Klammern ordern oder Lüfter kaufen.
Wer mit weniger Leistung auskommt oder wem es zu teuer ist braucht ja nicht kaufen, qualitativ bin ich bisher aber noch nicht enttäuscht worden von Noctua. Außerdem ist es mit dem Montagekit im Vergleich zu anderen Namenhaften Herstellern durchaus möglich als normaler Mensch mit 2 Händen zu installieren. Oder um es mal deutlich zu sagen, die Kühler von beQuiet kosten fast dasselbe, die Chance die falsch zu montieren ist aber 10 mal größer weil 2 Hände da nicht reichen. Ein schicker, günstiger Kühler mit schlechter Montage ist unterm Strich 0 wert.

An die "zu-teuer-Schreier": Ne H100 kostet mit Dreckslüftern bereits über 100€ und wird trotzdem bis aufs Messer verteidigt und über Qualität will ich hier gar nicht schreiben.

MFG


----------



## Wolli (8. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*

würde ich noch auf luftkühlung setzten, würde ich auch immer wieder noctua bevorzugen. die qualität, montage und lüfter suchen ihresgleichen. selbstverständlich gibt es auch viel sinnvollere kühler für 1/3 des preises.


----------



## Eightballz (8. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*

zumal der support echt klasse is und man kostenlos die montagesets für neu erschienene sockel von denen bekommt..

obendrein richtig leise


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (8. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*

@Shorty, ja aber der normale Megahalem bekomme ich schon für ca. 45 Euro ohne Lüfter

aber ich würde mich auf einen Test freuen, vielleicht kann ich dann mein Prolimatech in Rente schicken, oder doch dann eine AIO Wakü, denn gute kosten unwesentlich mehr


----------



## beren2707 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*


Wenn ich den 4770K köpfe, weiß ich damit immerhin schon welchen Kühler ich mir besorgen werde.


----------



## shadie (8. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*



ratmal86 schrieb:


> 90€
> Da schraub ich lieber einen Macho ins Gehäuse für ~35€. Die 3-4-5 Grad Unterschied mehr machen da auch nichts aus



Du vergleichst nicht wirklich grad nen Macho mit einem Noctua oder?

Noctua hat eine viel bessere Qualität in jeglicher Hinsicht.

In einem Punkt gebe ich dir aber Recht, 90 € sind extrem übertrieben für das Modell.
Er schaut nicht viel anders aus als der NH-D14, 60-70 € wären "akzeptabel" bei dem gebotenen Service und made in Austria.


----------



## Stern1710 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*

90 Euro sind..... heftig
Der Kühler sieht ... heftig ... aus 
Mal sehen, wie er sich in der Praxis schlägt (man sollte echt den Support in die Bewertung miteinrechnen, dann würde Noctua echt weit vorne stehen )

Edit: 333 voll


----------



## -Shorty- (8. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*



~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> @Shorty, ja aber der normale Megahalem bekomme ich schon für ca. 45 Euro ohne Lüfter
> 
> aber ich würde mich auf einen Test freuen, vielleicht kann ich dann mein Prolimatech in Rente schicken, oder doch dann eine AIO Wakü, denn gute kosten unwesentlich mehr


 
Toll, ein Kühler ohne Lüfter für 45€ ohne Link, vermutlich 6,99€ Versand und 4,99€ extra für Vorkasse? LINK???
Eine "gute" AiO für unwesentlich mehr als 90€, dann leg mal los... LINK???

Ne H100 mit brauchbaren Lüftern ist ganz schnell bei über 120€, woher nimmst du deine Preise?


----------



## Oromis16 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*

Ich habs euch ja gesagt, Q2 2014^^
Für dieses Teil wurden nette Dinge angekündigt, in etwa Diamanstaub in die Bodenplatte eingepresst, leitet 1/4 besser Wärme als normales Kupfer. Vielleicht wurde das mit der aktiven Geräuschuntedrückung auch endlich was (und ja, das funktioniert).
So oder so, das Ding steht schon seit nem halben Jahr auf meiner Einkaufsliste, das will ich haben! Preis egal, nen Noctua Kühler hat man ein Leben lang^^


----------



## Grilgan (8. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*

"...den* NH-D14 *als Nachfolger des* NH-D14 *angekündigt..." 

Bin gespannt, was das Teil bringt


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (8. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Toll, ein Kühler ohne Lüfter für 45€ ohne Link, vermutlich 6,99€ Versand und 4,99€ extra für Vorkasse? LINK???
> Eine "gute" AiO für unwesentlich mehr als 90€, dann leg mal los... LINK???
> 
> Ne H100 mit brauchbaren Lüftern ist ganz schnell bei über 120€, woher nimmst du deine Preise?


 
Bleib mal ganz ruhig, wenn ich den Noctua bestelle, muss ich auch dann Versandkosten bezahlen, oder sind die jetzt neuerdings im Preis inbegriffen!

Set wann verkauft Prolimatech Kühler mit Lüfter? Das wäre mir echt neu.

Oder kaufst du im Hardwarecamp24 deine Sachen ein, denn da wirst du den Noctua nicht für 90 Euro sehen.

Und ja bei einer AIO Wakü wenn ich leise und effiziente Lüfter haben will, sollte man so um die 120-130 Euro ein berechnen, und das wäre für mich unwesentlich mehr, denn wenn ich meine Prolimatech in Rente schicke, dann möchte ich schon spürbar mehr Leistung haben als jetzt.

Außerdem wenn man lesen kann, habe ich mich nicht über den Preis beschwert, an deiner Stelle würde ich mal raus gehen und Luft tanken.


----------



## Chimera (8. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*



~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Set wann verkauft Prolimatech Kühler mit Lüfter? Das wäre mir echt neu.




Schon ne Zeit lang: Basic 81 | Prolimatech. Nennt sich halt anstatt "Megahalems mit Lüfi" einfach "Basic 81 ohne grosse Vernickelung". Aber schon vorher gab es den Panther mit nem Vortex Lüfi, nur die high-end Modelle Megahalems, Super Mega oder Genesis kamen ganz ohne Lüfi daher


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (8. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*



Chimera schrieb:


> Schon ne Zeit lang: Basic 81 | Prolimatech. Nennt sich halt anstatt "Megahalems mit Lüfi" einfach "Basic 81 ohne grosse Vernickelung". Aber schon vorher gab es den Panther mit nem Vortex Lüfi, nur die high-end Modelle Megahalems, Super Mega oder Genesis kamen ganz ohne Lüfi daher


 
Danke, das war mir neu


----------



## -Shorty- (8. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*



~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Bleib mal ganz ruhig, wenn ich den Noctua bestelle, muss ich auch dann Versandkosten bezahlen, oder sind die jetzt neuerdings im Preis inbegriffen!
> 
> Set wann verkauft Prolimatech Kühler mit Lüfter? Das wäre mir echt neu.


Spricht schon für sich und den Hersteller...



~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Oder kaufst du im Hardwarecamp24 deine Sachen ein, denn da wirst du den Noctua nicht für 90 Euro sehen.



Sry meine Glaskugel ist zur Durchsicht, ich setz trotzdem mal ganz kühn gegen deine Aussage. 



~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Und ja bei einer AIO Wakü wenn ich leise und effiziente Lüfter haben will, sollte man so um die 120-130 Euro ein berechnen, und das wäre für mich unwesentlich mehr, denn wenn ich meine Prolimatech in Rente schicke, dann möchte ich schon spürbar mehr Leistung haben als jetzt.


AiO leise und effizient... so richtig hast du dich mit AiO's noch nicht beschäftigt oder? Und den Punkt Preis/Leistung übergehen wir einfach mal gekonnt, als wären 130€ für CPU-Kühlung der Standard. Somit wäre NH-D15 sogar ein Schnäppchen. 



~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Außerdem wenn man lesen kann, habe ich mich nicht über den Preis beschwert, an deiner Stelle würde ich mal raus gehen und Luft tanken.


 _"@Shorty, ja aber der normale Megahalem bekomme ich schon für ca. 45 Euro ohne Lüfter"
_
Mach dir mal um mich keinen Kopf... so ein Quatsch hier


----------



## keinnick (8. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*

Ziemlich teuer der Hobel und leider weiterhin mit diesen hässlichen Farben (was mich am meisten stört). Sonst sicherlich ein gutes Teil.


----------



## kegg (8. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*

Hm wenn der wirklich so gut ist, dann wäre es vielleicht sinnvoller als zu versuchen ne WaKü in meinem Gehäuse unter zu bringen.

Falls es wen interessiert:

http://www.cyberport.at/?DEEP=2221-001&APID=66&STOREID=-1
http://geizhals.de/eu/335584719


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (8. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Spricht schon für sich und den Hersteller...
> Sry meine Glaskugel ist zur Durchsicht, ich setz trotzdem mal ganz kühn gegen deine Aussage.
> AiO leise und effizient... so richtig hast du dich mit AiO's noch nicht beschäftigt oder? Und den Punkt Preis/Leistung übergehen wir einfach mal gekonnt, als wären 130€ für CPU-Kühlung der Standard. Somit wäre NH-D15 sogar ein Schnäppchen.
> _"@Shorty, ja aber der normale Megahalem bekomme ich schon für ca. 45 Euro ohne Lüfter"
> ...


 Also wenn ich so lesen würde wie du, nämlich nur mit einem Augen oder bestimmt nur mit einem halben, dann könnte man sich solche unqualifizierte Kommentare sparen!

Aber meine Zeit ist dafür zu kostbar und viel Spass noch!


----------



## wollekassel (8. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*

Der König ist tot - lang lebe der König!


----------



## Bärenmarke (8. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*



~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Außerdem wenn man lesen kann, habe ich mich nicht über den Preis beschwert, an deiner Stelle würde ich mal raus gehen und Luft tanken.



Klar hast du dich mit deiner Aussage den Kühler xy gibt es bereits für 45€ ohne Lüfter indirekt über den Preis beschwert 
Und, wenn man jetzt noch den Preis für die beiden Noctualüfter dazurechnet, bist du auch bei 85€, also nicht wirklich günstiger.
Noctua ist zwar nicht ganz günstig, dafür bekommt man aber auch Top Leistung, Super Service und einen sehr guten Lieferumfang + Garantie. Allein die WLP kostet auch wieder ein paar € und ist eine der besten auf dem Markt. 

mfg

Bärenmarke

High End Produkte waren eben noch nie für den kleinen Geldbeutel, ich werde mir nur noch Kühler von Noctua kaufen.


----------



## rackcity (8. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*

werde mir das teil mal holen wenns verfügbar ist. mal schauen wie es kühlt und wie leise es ist.


----------



## Captn (8. April 2014)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> @CaptainStuhlgang: dein Megahalems Black Edition kostete incl. Lüfter?
> 
> LINK Ohne Rabatt 85€, klar da sind 90€ zu teuer. xD



Richtig, ich habe für meinen Kühler aber auch nur 28€ hingelegt, sonst würde ich für einen Kühler nie so viel Geld aus dem Fenster schmeißen. (Irgendwie hatte ich schon damit gerechnet, dass sich jemand meine Signatur durchliest )


----------



## Dellio (8. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*

beim dem preis baut sich das teil selbst ein.. man muss nur dreimal in die hände klatschen


----------



## kegg (8. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*

Ganz ehrlich wenn der die Konkurrenz um 5-6 K stehen lässt, dann wäre er schon ne Überlegung wert und selbst wenn. Entweder bau ich mir mit Basteleien eine WaKü ein oder so ein Ding.


----------



## semimasta (9. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*

Greets,

also ich habe den Vorgänger NH-D14 schon seit Jahren und würde nie wieder eine ander Luftkühlung haben wollen.
Leistung und Qualität sind top, der Preis leider auch.

Der Hauptgrund (für mich) waren die Lüfter, *nie wieder andere Gleitlager*.
Der Noctua hatte alle namhaften Hersteller (als Gehäuselüfter) an seiner Seite 
und sie alle mussten weichen weil sie früher oder später Geräusche machten. 
Die braunen Propeller kreisen immernoch ruhig und leise vor sich hin.

Hätt´ ich das gewusst wäre ich am Ende günstiger davongekommen, 
obwohl die Noctua-Lüfter in der Anschaffung teurer sind. 
Aber den kauft man nur einmal... Enermax, Noiseblocker usw. haben mich alle enttäuscht.

Habe derzeit einen anderen CPU-Kühlblock drin, aber den 120mm-Lüfter vom NH-D14 drauf 
(ein i5 3570 bleibt doch relativ kühl), der NH-D14 mit einem 140mm-Lüfter blieb auf der alten
CPU (PhenomII X4 965) und ist jetzt Papas Zweit-PC.

Die einzigen Lüfter die ich noch als Alternative verwenden würde
wären die NB-eLoops, die haben aber auch ein Gleitlager deswegen 
bin ich noch unschlüssig... aber testen werde ich sie mal.

Cya Yakup


----------



## Verminaard (9. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*



~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> @Shorty, ja aber der normale Megahalem bekomme ich schon für ca. 45 Euro ohne Lüfter
> 
> aber  ich würde mich auf einen Test freuen, vielleicht kann ich dann mein  Prolimatech in Rente schicken, oder doch dann eine AIO Wakü, denn gute  kosten unwesentlich mehr



Shorty hat sich auf eine Signatur bezogen, wo sich der Verfasser des Postings ueber die 90€ beschwert hat, selbst aber einen Xeon mit einem Megahalems Black kuehlt.


Kaum ist ein Produkt etwas teurer als die meisten guenstigeren Alternativen, wird ersmtal kraeftig ueber den Preis gemeckert ohne die Relation zu sehen was man wirklich fuer sein Geld bekommt.
Wer mit nem Macho und Co zufrieden ist, bitteschoen. Bekommt auch seine CPU gekuehlt. Die Kosten fuer ordentliche Luefter und WLP muessen dabei natuerlich verschwiegen werden 

Wer ein vernuenftiges Komplettpaket haben will, wird eher zu Noctua greifen. 
Auf der anderen Seite locken in solchen Preisregionen schon wieder die AIO's und wenn man mal schon viel Geld fuer sowas ausgegeben hat, muss man diese auch schoenreden, egal in welche Richtung Vor/Nachteile gehen.


----------



## Captn (9. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Shorty hat sich auf eine Signatur bezogen, wo sich der Verfasser des Postings ueber die 90€ beschwert hat, selbst aber einen Xeon mit einem Megahalems Black kuehlt.



Der Verfasser (das ist übrigens meine Wenigkeit) ist aber nicht so dämlich um 90€ dafür auszugeben. Wenn du 4 Posts nach oben geschaut hättest, würdest du sehen, dass ich für einen komplett neuen Kühler schlappe 28€ ausgegeben habe  .


----------



## Verminaard (9. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Der Verfasser (das ist übrigens meine Wenigkeit) ist aber nicht so dämlich um 90€ dafür auszugeben. Wenn du 4 Posts nach oben geschaut hättest, würdest du sehen, dass ich für einen komplett neuen Kühler schlappe 28€ ausgegeben habe  .


 
Sind also Leute daemlich die bereit sind fuer qualitaet einen angemessenen Preis zu bezahlen?


----------



## -Shorty- (9. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Der Verfasser (das ist übrigens meine Wenigkeit) ist aber nicht so dämlich um 90€ dafür auszugeben. Wenn du 4 Posts nach oben geschaut hättest, würdest du sehen, dass ich für einen komplett neuen Kühler schlappe 28€ ausgegeben habe  .



Aber das dein Kaufpreis eher die Ausnahme ist (für diesen Kühler) sollte dir ja auch klar sein aber Glückwunsch zu diesem Schnäppchen. 

Was dämlich ist oder nicht kannst du allerdings nur schwer aus dieser Perspektive beurteilen , oder?

Nach Erfahrungen mit ner H60, H100, Macho-02 und anderen Luftkühlern halte ich es für dämlich ein Produkt ausschließlich über den Preis zu bewerten. Aber wir sollten so einen Ton gar nicht erst anschlagen.


----------



## ratmal86 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*



semimasta schrieb:


> Greets,
> 
> also ich habe den Vorgänger NH-D14 schon seit Jahren und würde nie wieder eine ander Luftkühlung haben wollen.
> Leistung und Qualität sind top, der Preis leider auch.
> ...



Die Lüfter besitzen auch ein Gleitlager. Hier kommen u.a. Magnete ins Spiel, um Rotor und Stator trennen. Es gibt so keine mech. Verbindung.


----------



## semimasta (9. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*



ratmal86 schrieb:


> Die Lüfter besitzen auch ein Gleitlager. Hier kommen u.a. Magnete ins Spiel, um Rotor und Stator trennen. Es gibt so keine mech. Verbindung.


 
Jepp stimmt, danke, hydrodynamische Gleitlager (mit Öl gefüllt) haben die, mit Metalllagerschale und Magneten zum Stabilisieren.
Luft und Lüfter: Das Lager - Berichte - Hardware-Infos

Wird dort auch als "Flüssigkeitslager" beschrieben... 
Habe meine Posts dazu korrigiert!

Ach werde mal alle Lüfter neu einfetten/einölen... außer die Noctuas 


Cya Yakup


----------



## -Shorty- (9. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*

Wow, das kann ne ganz schöne Sauerei werden... hoffentlich weißt du was du tust.


----------



## rackcity (9. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*

bald gehts los  Noctua NH-D15


----------



## semimasta (9. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*

Hihi, wir werden sehen, für mich sind sie so eh nicht zu verwenden,
entweder sie werden danach leise oder sie kommen in den Müll


----------



## -Shorty- (9. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*

Ich denke da an den Rest deiner Hardware...


----------



## semimasta (9. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*

Ein Tropfen Öl wird doch wohl hoffentlich nicht alles explodieren lassen oder?

Schmierfett muss ich erst suchen


----------



## Captn (10. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Sind also Leute daemlich die bereit sind fuer qualitaet einen angemessenen Preis zu bezahlen?



Wenn du das so möchtest dann bitte. Ich wollte lediglich damit sagen, dass es nicht unbedingt sinnvoll ist, so viel Geld in einen Kühler zu investieren. Im Endeffekt ist das aber jedem selbst überlassen. Meiner Meinung nach ist der Spaß aber schon arg teuer und aus meiner Sicht ist es schwachsinnig so viel Geld dafür auszugeben, wenn es doch weitaus günstigere Kühler gibt, die nicht unbedingt viel schlechter sind und genau das machen, was der Noctua auch macht, nämlich kühlen . Ich habe aber auch keine Lust hier über Sinn und Sinnlosigkeit zu streiten . Jedem das Seine und dann ist gut.


----------



## Bärenmarke (10. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Ich wollte lediglich damit sagen, dass es nicht unbedingt sinnvoll ist, so viel Geld in einen Kühler zu investieren.



Ist auch nicht anderst, als wenn man sein Geld in eine High End CPU/GPU steckt. Die Leute die sich so einen Kühler kaufen, wissen ganz genau, wieso sie das tun. 



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist der Spaß aber schon arg teuer und aus meiner Sicht ist es schwachsinnig so viel Geld dafür auszugeben, wenn es doch weitaus günstigere Kühler gibt, die nicht unbedingt viel schlechter sind und genau das machen, was der Noctua auch macht, nämlich kühlen . Ich habe aber auch keine Lust hier über Sinn und Sinnlosigkeit zu streiten . Jedem das Seine und dann ist gut.



Sorry, aber ein 28€ Kühler kommt bei weitem an keinen Noctua ran. Es geht ja nicht nur um die reine Kühlleistung, sondern auch wie leise sie das tun!
Und da bist du halt meilenweit mit deinem 28€ Kühler entfernt...
Außerdem solltest du vielleicht mal schaun, was in dem Preis enthalten ist. 
Zwei Top Lüfter (eine der besten auf dem Markt) und die Kosten gern pro Stück 20€
Eine Top WLP, welche du auch erstmal noch nachkaufen musst.
Super Support, man bekommtneue Sockelmontagekits usw nachgeliefert.
Also wie du siehst steckt mehr hinter dem Preis. 

Du kannst ja gern weiterhin günstige Kühler kaufen, aber dann unterlasse doch so schwachsinnige Posts, welche nur auf den Preis abzielen und das Gesamtpaket keine Beachtung findet.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## kegg (10. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*

@Bärenmarke: Du hast vergessen komplett zu lesen. Sieh in seine Signatur (falls du mit du über die App geschrieben hast, sorry) dort steht dass er einen Megahelms Black Edition nutzt. Bestell ihn bei Caseking.de und er kostet dich schlappe 74,90 € also es ist kein 28 € Kühler.


----------



## Verminaard (10. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*



kegg schrieb:


> @Bärenmarke: Du hast vergessen komplett zu lesen. Sieh in seine Signatur (falls du mit du über die App geschrieben hast, sorry) dort steht dass er einen Megahelms Black Edition nutzt. Bestell ihn bei Caseking.de und er kostet dich schlappe 74,90 € also es ist kein 28 € Kühler.


 
Und im Thread steht das er fuer den nur 28€ bezahlt hat  und nicht bereit ist mehr Geld fuer einen Kuehler auszugeben:



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Richtig, ich habe für meinen Kühler aber  auch nur 28€ hingelegt, sonst würde ich für einen Kühler nie  so viel Geld aus dem Fenster schmeißen. (Irgendwie hatte ich schon damit  gerechnet, dass sich jemand meine Signatur durchliest )


 
Post #24


----------



## Bärenmarke (10. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*

@kegg
Wieso soll ich mir seine Signatur anschauen, wenn er schreibt, dass er sich lieber Kühler für 28€ kauft? 
Jetzt hast du zwei völlig unterschiedliche Aussagen von ihm und welche stimmt...

Edit: Da war wohl jemand etwas schneller


----------



## kegg (10. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*

Ahhhh, so war das gemeint. Ich dachte dass du davon ausgingst dass er einen 28€ Kühler habe. Prinzipiell hat er aber einen 75 € Kühler.

Du meintest aber dass er nicht bereit ist mehr auszugeben. Verstanden


----------



## Captn (10. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*

Genau, das liegt aber auch daran dass ich eigentlich solch einen Kühler nicht benötige. Wenn ich übertakten würde, was mit meinen Xeon schlecht geht, sieht die Welt ganz anders aus . Der Kühler der jetzt bei mir drin ist war halt neu und hat so gut wie nichts gekostet.

@ Bärenmarke und Verminaard 
Ich denke ich war vielleicht einfach zu voreilig mit meiner Meinung , wahrscheinlich weil solche Kühlerpreise ungewöhnlich für mich sind, schließlich reicht bei mir auch der Boxed-Kühler, aber die Lautstärke wäre ja unerträglich.


----------



## kegg (10. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*

Hm, wie aber doch hoffentlich demnächst durch Forum geistert. Je kühler desto besser.


----------



## veteran (17. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*

Hier habe ich mal was gefunden zum Test Noctua NH D15, falls ihr es nicht eh schon gesehen habt!

Noctua NH D-15 Test


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (17. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*



veteran schrieb:


> Hier habe ich mal was gefunden zum Test Noctua NH D15, falls ihr es nicht eh schon gesehen habt!


 
Schöner Test, allerdings fehlen Angaben zur Lautstärke und wie der sich zum Vorgänger verhält, allerdings muss ich auch sagen, das der kaum besser abschneidet als der Brocken 2, der auch nur 1 Lüfter hat und bedeutend günstiger ist, einfach auf andere Tests abwarten


----------



## veteran (17. April 2014)

*AW: Kühl-Flaggschiff Noctua NH-D15: Nachfolger des NH-D14 für 90 Euro angekündigt*



~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Schöner Test, allerdings fehlen Angaben zur Lautstärke und wie der sich zum Vorgänger verhält, allerdings muss ich auch sagen, das der kaum besser abschneidet als der Brocken 2, der auch nur 1 Lüfter hat und bedeutend günstiger ist, einfach auf andere Tests abwarten



Ich habe den NH-D14 und wenn die weiteren Teste auch so ausfallen gibt es für mich kein Grund umzusteigen.
Naja eine Steigerung von 5 Grad oder mehr gegenüber den anderen war ja auch kaum zu erwarten


----------

